# Marketing Secretary



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Well folks, I'm your new Marketing Secretary

Any suggestions, now's a good time as I get my feet under the desk and starting planning. 

Peter


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Peter


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Good to have you along.
Hope to see you at some of the local meets, will keep you posted as and when. :roll: 
Fraser


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Welome to the Rep Club Peter

Perhaps you could market me 

Dave


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

TThriller said:


> Welome to the Rep Club Peter
> 
> Perhaps you could market me
> 
> Dave


eBay, no reserve? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome Peter.


----------

